# Schwalbe Muddy Mary and Al Mighty review! Initial thoughts!



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Schwalbe Muddy Mary and Al Mighty review! Initial thoughts!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To start off I havent had a ton of time on them as I mounted them this weekend after sliding all over the goo and NW mud (Grangeville, Kamiah, Winchester lake) on my minions. The rear was bald and hammered so it was time to swap either rear or just try a set the Bobby gave me to try. They were free to me so my review is unbiased.

I mounted a Muddy Mary triple compound 26x2.5 front and a Al Mighty 2.6 rear Guey gluey. Reason for the difference in tires is I like to drift and whip the rear around and keep the front planted, I need a little more braking in the granuals when wet then the minion dhf provided.

Muddy Mary reminds me of a tioga or a mild vs of the wet scream as its lugs are a bit smaller, its considered an intermediate tire. Meaning its a cross between a dry/wet mud tire, there are better straight mud tires as well as just dry tires out there but this is more of a hybrid for changing weather and climate like here. Front had a settling point as expected with a more aggresive lug (ie taller) not bad or of concern as it did its job on this really WELL. The trade off in everything was well worth it so far in these conditions. I would not hesitate to run them on a dry dusty day, the center lug (every other 1) is a semi solid block to prevent roll over so it maintains form and doesnt cause folding. It also has a staggered outside saw like design and cross cuts on the lugs to help with braking.

Al Mighty reminds me of a Minion dhr in its braking ability and holding on acceleration in loose stuff. It does drift a bit but then the DH jump line was muddy/granite pebbles (like so cal as far as granite).

Construction: I noticed no folding on sidewalls when railing, they (both) seemed stiff but compliant and not too hard. They are definently a sticky tire, good weight and sidewalls are tough as well as they air down with good results. They also have big sidewall beads to lock in to the rim for real low pressure if needed. 
I am running them tubeless (stans conversion) and I was worried about sidewall roll on hard cornering, as of yet none they pinned the corners and stuck like nails.

The terrain I rode was consistent of puddles, mud, wet granite loose over pack (real rolly like marbles), wet wood ladders, Jumps, Berms, drops, teeter totters, wall ride etc....

The day was 48 degrees, rainy, semi soft and mud around so I figured this would be a good run in with them to see.

I did notice the front stuck like the bike was on rails in the berm before the step down, it was the first and I hit it hard to see. The berm caused me some issues on the minions DHF last time in the gloom weather causing me to slow down to keep the front under control. 
(I know the DHF is not a nasty weather tire so comparision isnt for par/par type assesing but why I switched tires due to needing the right tire for the right condition)

The back had the side wash like I expected so It came as no surprise in the corners or the mud patches, it was a fair trade off due to the low rolling resistance and braking I got from it.

The traction and ability to keep speed with little try was nice as well as hitting corners hard and it hooking up was a good feeling as now i can ride here with good results in the crud weather till I get back down south.

Mud: 
Front hooked up like nobodys business, cleaned fast and kept a line.
Rear did as expected, slid a bit, pedalled well and got a good bite. Cornering was better than expected on it due to the side lugs and the staggered direction of them like a saw. I don't think Id run a muddy mary on rear as its a better front traction tire, unless it was total mud or deep stuff ie snow or just wet roots, logs etc.....basically N. shore PNW or the MTNS in winter.

Granite over hard pack: they did really well, hooked up and kept the line through the exit.

Overall I was impressed with these tires, even the AlMighty surprised me a fair bit as I was expecting more slide and alot less traction! It did well enough Id run it in a race as a rear no question. Great acceleration and braking, low rolling resistance. Front has its place and a dry dusty day in hot dry weather on hard pack is not it. It is a sir weather tire that suites the needs of fall/winter riding.

Set up:








Muddy Mary:








Muddy Mary tread








Al Mighty








Almighty tread


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Cool. Let us know how they hold up. I've had mixed results with Schwalbes in that department.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Normally Id be concerned, I have my quirks with all tires. Kendas have a inch or so slip when leaning over they slide till hook up. Maxxis wear too fast and rip lugs pretty bad, tiogas roll over and just didnt build confidence in corners with missing lugs. Im sure Ill find my quirk with these as nothings perfect but they are a good contender so far and thats nice. 
I definently will keep updated as to the handling and life of these tires.


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> Normally Id be concerned, I have my quirks with all tires. Kendas have a inch or so slip when leaning over they slide till hook up. Maxxis wear too fast and rip lugs pretty bad, tiogas roll over and just didnt build confidence in corners with missing lugs. Im sure Ill find my quirk with these as nothings perfect but they are a good contender so far and thats nice.
> I definently will keep updated as to the handling and life of these tires.


What about michelin tires?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

albertomannil said:


> What about michelin tires?


Yep I got a quirk with them as well, Ive never had a set yet!  LMAO!
Im sure Ill try them sooner or later.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Doesn't look like you've got much tire clearance in the rear...


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

Next time you have he tires off can you please get a weight? I am really interested to know whether the claimed weight of something like 1000g per tire is accurate!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Minimal! 
I assume schwalbe hasnt had a good run with the DH/FR stuff! Or theres just not enough marketing and time invested in those areas for them. I am not biased either way Ill run them and see how they perform, so far they are going strong. Ill be back beating them tomorrow and friday as well.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Ill weigh them I have another set in the garage bramd new as well.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

Dude, forget the tires, that park behind you looks sick!

I might have to come out to farm country to check that out if you don't move back to cali before than.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

bring YUR Carhats! UH HUUUUUUU!
Dont forget the butter for the potatoes! 
Its not bad, the park rocks though! Ill post pics of the layout and some action shots of it if all goes well.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i just mounted muddy mary triple compound dh tires on my imperial last week. they feel really good and seem to be pretty strong. i thought the al mighty was just an older version of the mary. my mary's are claimed at 1250g and the al mighty's are 1450g.

are the 2.6 al's bigger than the 2.5 mary's? schwalbe seems to run a bit small


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> Reason for the difference in tires is I like to drift and whip the rear around and keep the front planted


Skidding the rear end around when you come to a stop does not count.


----------



## ToddN (Feb 2, 2007)

I raced this entire last season on that tire combo, Mary front/ Al rear. Same compounds and everything. And the only other tire choice I'd run would be michelin.

Basically I'd agree in every way with your review of how the tires preformed. From using the Mary as a front only, unless it was really muddy. The Al works really well as a rear tire, and rolls pretty fast, and has a very durable side wall. And drifts just enough before the side knobs grab.

Good job on the review.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> Sch
> Set up:
> 
> 
> ...


forget the bike..... more pictures of the stuff in the background


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Ill post some shots of the park tomorrow. We rode it today then Ussery and off too table rock. Ill be there riding most of the day tomorrow and Ill post some shots of it.


----------



## Duckiller (Jan 23, 2008)

bullcrew said:


> Ill post some shots of the park tomorrow. We rode it today then Ussery and off too table rock. Ill be there riding most of the day tomorrow and Ill post some shots of it.


I thought that looked like the Velo, I live in Star so I am super stoked to have that place so close. My DH/FR rig will be finished next week so I am fired up to take it out there and see what it will do.


----------



## Duckiller (Jan 23, 2008)

Here is a picture looking down the hill to where the pump track and lines are. Love that place.


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

Anybody know how the marys compare to minions or highrollers at 2.5. In this, I mean comparable sizes and grip?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

size they are on par, 2.5 is a fraction bigger than a minion due to lug height. Im running a 2.6 schwalbe al mighty on the rear due to the low lug profile, little rubbing but Id put schwalbes sizes definently on par with maxxis.


----------

